

Ask HN: I invented this but don't know how to market it. Any suggestions? - adsheltask
http://youtu.be/H1W20rcUxlc

======
anigbrowl
You're going to have a hard time convincing people to use their $500 phone as
a hardware handle. I guess it means carrying only a phone instead of a phone
and a pocketknife, but most people who need a multitool are just going to
carry a SWA or Leatherman.

